# New Member Introduction



## yilong178 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello to everyone. I am new to this forum, I am from the USA and currently live and train in a small city in east central China, on the North side of the vast and mighty Zhang Jiang River. I have studied and trained in various MA's since 1961. 

These include, Judo, Wing Tsun, Chung do Quan Tae Kwan Do, Lan Shou Chuan, Xin Yi Quan, Shorin ji Karate, Capoeira, Bujinkan Ninjutsu, Serak Selat, Soyac Kali. Chen and Yang TJQ,`etc. And currnetly I am an indoor student studing a very unique, traditional, and rare form, Yang Tai Chi Chuan, Xiao Jia (small frame). My shirfu is in northeast China, where I plan to return to this next summer, when he has about a month off from work.

And You?

Kind regards,

James, aka yilong178


----------



## morph4me (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello James, welcome to MT


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome James and enjoy


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello again James and welcome again to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Dragon's Little Girl (Mar 23, 2008)

hi, im new too!!!!!:wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Mar 23, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Jack Meower (Mar 23, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## Drac (Mar 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## ggg214 (Mar 24, 2008)

yilong178 said:


> Hello to everyone. I am new to this forum, I am from the USA and currently live and train in a small city in east central China, on the North side of the vast and mighty Zhang Jiang River. I have studied and trained in various MA's since 1961.
> 
> These include, Judo, Wing Tsun, Chung do Quan Tae Kwan Do, Lan Shou Chuan, Xin Yi Quan, Shorin ji Karate, Capoeira, Bujinkan Ninjutsu, Serak Selat, Soyac Kali. Chen and Yang TJQ,`etc. And currnetly I am an indoor student studing a very unique, traditional, and rare form, Yang Tai Chi Chuan, Xiao Jia (small frame). My shirfu is in northeast China, where I plan to return to this next summer, when he has about a month off from work.
> 
> ...


 
you are practising the Yang style, Xiao Jia?
that's really unique! my master told me that the Xiao Jia must be disappeared for some time. but it's useful in application.
is there any video about your style?


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 24, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi James, welcome to MT.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2008)

Welcome to MT


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Why are you in China - training or work?


----------

